# Philips DSR-708, which Instantcake (6.2 or 6.4) should I get?



## pgethea (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

my 6.2 Zippered DTivo Philips DSR-708 died due to a bad hard drive, so I am starting over with a fresh Instantcake image. I want to get it up and running again and then zipper it to use wireless networking so I can use TivoServer to move AVI files to it, as I did in the past. 

Should I buy the 6.2 or 6.4 image from Instantcake? does Zipper work with 6.4? Does wireless networking work with zippered 6.4? also, if I do 6.2, will Directv upgrade me to 6.4 at some point and reverse my hacks? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Stay away from 6.4 unless you have no use for MRV.


----------

